# 1st Swatch on the moon!



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

My daughter came home with this model from school and I just had to do something with it! Was going to wait for the next competition but I like it so much I just had to share! Enjoy.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Very good,


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

91/2 out of 10


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

The face reminds me of Mr. Ben

Remember him


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Certainly do, It was another quite day at 52 Festive Road

As if by magic the shopkeeper appeared.

go to mrbenn.co.uk

They even do a watch!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Before my time,


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

After mine!


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

I always thought it was a pity Mr. Ben never explored his feminine side.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)




----------

